# Overclockers Worldwide Report Heat Problems With Intel Core 2 Duo E8400



## zekrahminator (Feb 2, 2008)

Basically, there's not much more to this story than the title: the E8400 series of Core 2 Duo processors might have a heat problem. A consensus among the more daring overclockers is that the thermal diode on-board these processors is very far off from the actual temperature of the processor, tricking overclockers into not giving the CPU adequate cooling, and tricking the motherboard into not turning the fan speed up high enough (if the CPU fan speed is controlled by the motherboard). Intel denies all of these allegations, and their very detailed response can be read here. 

For any of you getting an E8400, make sure to give it proper cooling, and to not let it go above 72.4 degrees centigrade.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## sheps999 (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't get it. Why would Intel want you to ruin your CPU? Apart from having to go and buy another one. Actually, I think I've just answered my own question there...


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 2, 2008)

Intel says, "Lets build off of the success of the Conroe cores and make people believe they can OC the hell out of the news only for them to find a heat issues arrises killing the procs, making them believe it's their own damn fault, and they buy another one!  Money, Money, Money!!! LOL


----------



## trog100 (Feb 2, 2008)

> for any of you getting an E8400, make sure to give it proper cooling, and to not let it go above 72.4 degrees centigrade.



measured with what.. he he he he

should i believe coretemp or should i believe my bios.. or more probably should i believe neither..

trog


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2008)

i was wondering why my e8400 was the same temps as my q6600's. this sucks. my friend switched to a e8400 from his quad because he thought it would run cooler. boy was he disappointed. i thought maybe the sensor was just mis calibrated.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 2, 2008)

Is this for only people who OC?


----------



## Basard (Feb 2, 2008)

They can send a man to the moon, but they can't get thermal diodes to work properly in CPUs... I don't get it. 

Well, they had to hit a threshold somewhere, they cant just keep getting faster, until they make em outa fiber optics somehow.


----------



## PaulieG (Feb 2, 2008)

I just sold my e8400 due to the temp concerns. I've suspected there is some inaccuracies because my temps on stock clock and vcore are way to close to temps at 4.23 and 1.4v. Rather than have to continually guess at whether I'm safe when overclocking, I decided to get rid of it and go back to a Quad.


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 2, 2008)

i prefer using external temp sensors...


----------



## trog100 (Feb 2, 2008)

i have one of these chips.. i dont think it runs hot.. the chip sensors simply dont work properly.. or it runs that cool it goes off the bottom of the scale..

abit guru and my bios.. e6750.. at stock.. 18 C idle 38 C load.. artic pro cooler

abit guru and my bios.. e8400.. at stock.. 4 C idle 4C load.. artic pro cooler..

now lets assume by bios reads 20 C lower than reality.. which i think it does.. lets add that missing 20 C

e6750 idle 38 C.. load 58 C..

e8400 idle 24 C load 24 C..

but my bios dosnt read minus figures it locks at 4 C.. the 4 C idle aint really 4 C its way below that.. at stock speeds and voltages my e8400 dosnt even budge over the idle 4 C even under load with the artic pro sat on it..

at first i thought my bios didnt read the chip.. but with tons of volts thru it the temps start to show.. it actually moves from the 4 C at idle to about 24 C load..

which if my conclusion are correct is still over 20 C cooler than my e6750 chip.. which when clocked read 42 C

so i recon ambient at idle.. 20 C over ambient under full overlocked load..

but thats just my conclusions from my chip and bios readings..

trog

ps.. coretemp follows the same pattern.. reads 47 idle to 52 load at stock but goes up to 70 C fully clocked and fully loaded.. i recon reality is somewhere between coretemp and my bios readings

the main point being these chips run that cool at idle nothing reads em properly.. coretemp wont go lower than 47 C and my bios wont go lower than 4 C


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope this doesn't foreshadow the future 45nm quads... since im assuming that they will just be 2x 45nm c2ds stuck together (until the Nehalem comes out).


----------



## ShinyG (Feb 2, 2008)

Face it people, Intel is not perfect! They make mistakes too.
I hope they do fix this.


----------



## Darren (Feb 2, 2008)

Hope people give AMD some slack with their L3 bug, because apparently Intel makes mistakes too.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 2, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I just sold my e8400 due to the temp concerns. I've suspected there is some inaccuracies because my temps on stock clock and vcore are way to close to temps at 4.23 and 1.4v. Rather than have to continually guess at whether I'm safe when overclocking, I decided to get rid of it and go back to a Quad.



You gonna just get a Q6600?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 2, 2008)

Interesting results using 8-pin 12V connection vs 4-pin 12V connection

post


----------



## captainskyhawk (Feb 3, 2008)

Is this an honest mistake, or did they try and rush these out so they could stay ahead?


----------



## erocker (Feb 3, 2008)

My e8400 with the stock cooler reads 34c.  With the Scythe Infinity (RIP), 24c.  I think it was at 1.12volts.  Seems to make sense to me.


----------



## rampage (Feb 3, 2008)

dose the E8500 have the same problem, i only ask because i would think its the same chip just with a 9.5X multi insted of the 9X on the 8400


----------



## turtile (Feb 4, 2008)

I built a computer with a E4500 that had the same problem.  The temperature reads 14C at idle.


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 4, 2008)

Is this for only people who OC?


----------



## turtile (Feb 4, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> Is this for only people who OC?



If the temperature is reading too low, the fan speed won't increase to keep the CPU running at the correct temperature.


----------



## tkpenalty (Feb 4, 2008)

turtile said:


> If the temperature is reading too low, the fan speed won't increase to keep the CPU running at the correct temperature.



Depends on the motherboard you use for that. I believe intel has manufactured a bad batch of CPUs, thus the reason why some of the CPUs have weird temperature readings.


----------



## Poulpy (Feb 4, 2008)

Personally i dont think its a sensor problem. The reason i am saying that is because i switched today to 8400 from a 6750. Well at same speed 4Ghz but much lower voltage for the 8400, my whole watercooling heats up much faster and my CPU can reach 55-60+ °C WATERCOOLED. I thought it was a thermal paste problem but no since the heat is transfered to the water just fine and i see a pretty big increase in heat overall.
So yeah i am kind of pissed about that but on the other end, the CPU has no problem reaching the 4.5Ghz+ and could be stable if it stayed cool. Like getting a 700$ Vapochill,grrr....

Just kinda frustrating after seeing all those reviews saying the 8400 runs so cool, like 10 °C less than the 65nm like the 6750.
Yeah right....


----------



## Poulpy (Feb 21, 2008)

Now now,with a Vapochill the s****r stays nice and cool . At worst -5°C on 100% stress test overclocked at 4.55Ghz

So yeah this CPU has a huge overclocking potential (i could go much further but limited by RAM) but you need just need to keep it cool.


----------



## VroomBang (Apr 4, 2008)

Having seen some crazy idle temps reports here and there, I was a bit worried about the E8400. I just got mine today, and my temp reading at stock speed shows 24ºC (with a Xigmatek S1283)

I haven't OC'd it yet 

EDIT:
when OC'd to 3.6GHz (9x400), the temp moves to 26C idle.


----------



## BumbRush (Apr 5, 2008)

but i thought intel was perfect and never made any mistakes..........


----------

